# A look inside the Big Cypress Swamp



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Ya ever wondered what the interior of the Big Cypress Swamp looks like? This area is the absolute belly of the everglades. Accessible only by airboat. Its sure nuf fishy and full of alligators. Lost a bass to an alligator. Had an alligator try to eat me or my fish, not sure which one he was after but it shook me up all the same. The canals are the only parts of the everglades with any water in them due to severe drought conditions and Lake "O" being so low. In the 4 hours I shot this footage I caught close to 40 bass. Most were on a T-rigged worm and Crawdad looking Rapala. Can't get the videos from my quick time to convert to a j-peg format to load into my photobucket so I just threw them up on youtube. Not sure if your even allowed to post a link. Adding videos weekly.


http://www.youtube.com/user/captainshane100?feature=mhum


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice Bass! to bad they dont fight like those gators ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

cool video  what kind of camera were you using


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice Shane. I was out near Ochopee this past Friday. Water was WAY low near your spot.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> cool video  what kind of camera were you using


Kodak PlaySport, shoots in 1080 HD. Sells at Best Buy for $150.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

I was going to ask the same thing (what camera). The video "Gator tries to eat me/fish" was good. I live in Miami Gardens we are like neighbors.

I don't like fresh water fishing do you do any saltwater skinny fishing? Not fond of getting bit, not gators as much as mosquitoes.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice indian stringer of bass Shane. I can't tell you the number of weird looks I get around here when I tell people bass are good to eat. Fry em up.


----------

